# where to get jewellery valued



## Hoolers (6 Oct 2009)

hi 

have done a search on this topic and only found posts from a few years back. 
wondering if anyone can recommend anywhere in dublin that values jewellery bought abroad and charges a fixed price for the service. most jewellers that i have called charge a percentage of the assigned value as a fee for the valuation service. this system doesn't give me much confidence as obviously it's in their own interest to assign a high value to the piece!

thanks.

hoolers


----------



## addob (6 Oct 2009)

ESL in Powerscourt gets my vote! The valued my engagement ring while i waited and then charged a flat fee.

addob


----------



## Crugers (6 Oct 2009)

AFAIK O'Reilly's Auctions in Francis Street Dublin will value a piece if you just want to know what it would sell at auction for. However if you want a written valuation for say insurance purposes you will have to go elsewhere...


----------



## Hoolers (8 Oct 2009)

great thanks1


----------



## AlanH (12 Oct 2009)

Hi

Recently used a very helpful lady, Carol Clarke,  in the Royal Hibernian Way in Dublin to value two rings, one bought in the US and the other in South Africa. Had to get it done for Irish Insurance.

Details:
C Clarke
7 Royal Hibernian Way

01 6777 161.


----------



## Gordon086 (3 Nov 2010)

I recommend David Dupuy, based in Dublin 2

www.irishvaluations.com

€100 flat fee, for a ring anyway, and detailed appraisal report.


----------

